# Enhanced peptide not delivering



## Texan69 (Oct 4, 2022)

Has anyone used enhanced peptides?
I ordered caber from them a month ago and crickets.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Has anyone used enhanced peptides?
> I ordered caber from them a month ago and crickets.


1) why do you need Caber?
2) why didn’t you order pharmaceutical Caber?
3) Caber in liquid form isn’t stable for more than a month unless stored in a refrigerator. 

Caber isn’t intended for long term use. It’s not exactly the best medicine. 

It sucks not to get your order but it was kind of set up for failure from the start. 

Read up on P5P b6. That will control prolactin and it doesn’t have the same issues as Caber.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 1) why do you need Caber?
> 2) why didn’t you order pharmaceutical Caber?
> 3) Caber in liquid form isn’t stable for more than a month unless stored in a refrigerator.
> 
> ...


Ya I have P5P…  I don’t need it but I’m upping my tren dose and I paid for it so by god I want it lol .


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Ya I have P5P…  I don’t need it but I’m upping my tren dose and I paid for it so by god I want it lol .


Yea but but but. You shouldn’t have bought it!!! That’s the point. It’s in liquid so it’s not going to be great. 

See if they’ll just refund you or send you cialis instead. They probably ran out of raws and are waiting for new stock.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but but but. You shouldn’t have bought it!!! That’s the point. It’s in liquid so it’s not going to be great.
> 
> See if they’ll just refund you or send you cialis instead. They probably ran out of raws and are waiting for new stock.


Ya I know. I’ve honestly never had to use caber. I should know better still


----------



## TODAY (Oct 5, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Ya I know. I’ve honestly never had to use caber. I should know better still


Losing money sucks, but using a potentially deleterious drug to treat symptoms that you don't have is probably worse.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Losing money sucks, but using a potentially deleterious drug to treat symptoms that you don't have is probably worse.


True… only thing I’m getting is some ED issues estrogen was fine… doc left of prolactin on the labs and I won’t have time to go till end of the month due to worn overtime.


----------

